# 11 Dead or Missing on Mt. Manaslu



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dangerous sport that one


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its a miracle that it didn't take everybody at camp 3...can't imagine at 4:30 in the morning...going wut the fuck.


----------

